# Done anything fun today? Or done something that made you feel good?



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Thread name says it all. 

Have you done anything fun today?
Have you done anything that made you feel good?

Feel free to share.


----------



## Kassanova (Apr 19, 2018)

I just made Fur Affinity account so I guess that's something?


----------



## Manek Iridius (Apr 19, 2018)

Ah, I needed that laugh. Thank you.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 19, 2018)

I listened to a friend from Denmark and talked him down from a bad place.  I had a space adventure on Discord, then celebrated with a member from Australia when they learned they had passing grades. I helped my son pack for his first Con...

Not a bad day!  ♡

óÓÒò


----------



## Milkyway Arts (Apr 19, 2018)

I did some drawing and played overwatch


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

I kept hitting snooze on my alarm until the very last minute even though I’ve been procrastinating chores all week.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> I listened to a friend from Denmark and talked him down from a bad place.  I had a space adventure on Discord, then celebrated with a member from Australia when they learned they had passing grades. I helped my son pack for his first Con...
> 
> Not a bad day!  ♡
> 
> óÓÒò


World needs more of that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

I jerked off.. that feels pretty good >:3c


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 19, 2018)

I went to the skatepark today and learned a new trick from my friends.


----------



## Saiko (Apr 19, 2018)

I ate Thai with friends and worked from home instead of going to campus.


----------



## TXfur (Apr 19, 2018)

Fixed the breech block on a tank. First time doing that


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

drew some vanilla fluff after drawing a sexy pinup
mhm pretty good day


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 19, 2018)

I had a frustrating day with what felt like a lot of "I just can't win" moments, so I decided to compliment and thank my coworkers to combat the negative funk.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

TXfur said:


> Fixed the breech block on a tank. First time doing that


I want to congratulate you but I’m not sure what either of those are lol

I mean still congratulations I’m just not super familiar with the specific area of expertise that I am congratulating


aloveablebunny said:


> I had a frustrating day with what felt like a lot of "I just can't win" moments, so I decided to compliment and thank my coworkers to combat the negative funk.


Does that really work?  Not trying to sound sarcastic lol but I find myself having those days a lot and I try to praise my staff as often as I can, but praises and redirects are not something I habitually go specifically out of my way to do


----------



## TXfur (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I want to congratulate you but I’m not sure what either of those are lol
> 
> I mean still congratulations I’m just not super familiar with the specific area of expertise that I am congratulating



Basically I fixed the main gun on a tank


----------



## MissNook (Apr 20, 2018)

The moment when we finished preparing the hundred and hundred of asparagus we gathered this morning. It was a long morning but a good vibe when we all finished it together and were happy that we did ^^


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm not gonna lie - I looked at yiff


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 20, 2018)

I shitposted, that's fun :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'm not gonna lie - I looked at yiff


Today is a sad day for you.


I had fun on TF2. Being a Friendly is a hard job, lemme tell you that.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 20, 2018)

I mean I have been at work all day but I actually have a lot of energy right now and only an hour left so Im hoping to get my cake topper sculptures done.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I want to congratulate you but I’m not sure what either of those are lol
> 
> I mean still congratulations I’m just not super familiar with the specific area of expertise that I am congratulating
> 
> Does that really work?  Not trying to sound sarcastic lol but I find myself having those days a lot and I try to praise my staff as often as I can, but praises and redirects are not something I habitually go specifically out of my way to do



Instead of taking my frustration out on others who had nothing to do with it, I would much rather thank my coworkers for their hard work. Sometimes a simple "thank you for what you do" goes a lot farther than you really realize.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2018)

I did something some may call fun or make them feel good, but all it did for me is make me feel like I've been in a fight and hungover.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 20, 2018)

I will be drinking, haven't yet though, but still, I will be.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 20, 2018)

This week has been hectic at work, but I took an hour out this afternoon to wander down to Green Park in the sun and chat with another furry.  A great guy who I’ve very quickly come to consider a friend.

And all this came with frappuccinos


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 20, 2018)

I took my pupper for a ride in the car!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 20, 2018)

A little cross-faded and cuddling chicks. One of them reminds me of a baby penguin 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987374232903602177


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

I finished the vanilla fluff!!!! and the sexy pinup~ wooo
yes working is fun.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 20, 2018)

Oh, and you can add another two balloons to my archery kills, if someone wants to buy me a bycocket I'll make Robin Hood great again.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 20, 2018)

Yeah, I participated to some kind of vocal contest and I got the 1st place wooooo


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 20, 2018)

I tried sketching something without a reference object for once.

And learned that I'm apparently the only one in my family with even the slightest hope of being able to draw.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2018)

I ate a hamburger today. Extra juicy. And I have one more to devour. =w=


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 20, 2018)

I danced to _P4: Dancing All Night's _opening just because I'm weird and felt like it.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 20, 2018)

Started playing Celeste. I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## avisa (Apr 20, 2018)

Found a nest with baby birds! I didn't mess it up either


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 20, 2018)

I made a wand! It was pretty fun!
Uh... let’s see... I listened to music and played the piano so it was cool


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

woke up with my  cat beside me
lil bastard took most of the space but it's a rare thing since he's sooooo independent


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 20, 2018)

I floated naked in orbit for a bit.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 20, 2018)

Does pouring rum into my pepsi count?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

Saw a bunch of dogs outside of my house. I didn’t let them in


----------



## Simo (Apr 20, 2018)

I finally managed to sleep for more than 4 hours in a row, this week!

Though it was fun sleeping 12 hours in a stretch, I'll have to say, it does leave one feeling spacey.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 21, 2018)

I’ve been playing VRChat all day, had some arby’s, drank some pop, and roleplayed with a couple friends


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 21, 2018)

I played video games all day. Haven't done that in a while, it was enjoyable.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 21, 2018)

I started working on a wrestling OC I've been thinking about for a while.

I am also celebrating one of my close friend's birthday today!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 21, 2018)

I baked some muffins that turned out great



Crimcyan said:


> I shitposted, that's fun :V


Only those who've ascended truly know the joys of it


----------



## Aibiki (Apr 21, 2018)

Went to a Pokémon tcg prerelease thing. Finally won a match for once. 

And continued working on a sketch I’ve been trying to finish. :3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)

I turned my iPhone to greyscale. This is soothing :v


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

I went to a relative’s wedding dinner


----------



## Flowercat (Apr 21, 2018)

Went to my local library, they were having a book sale, got 7 decent sized books for like $3. That was fun.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Finally filled up my tank completely so I don’t have to keep stopping on my way to work and running late


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 21, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I turned my iPhone to greyscale. This is soothing :v


((How do you do that?))

I’ve become a fan of Insane Clown Posse
I am SO late to this party I’ve got no damn idea what’s going on


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> ((How do you do that?))
> 
> I’ve become a fan of Insane Clown Posse
> I am SO late to this party I’ve got no damn idea what’s going on


Fucking same, someone suggested them to me cause I’m a deadhead and it’s got kind of the same “family” followers, a little blunt but god I can bop to it


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

I almost got lost in a mall just to find my favorite Burger King


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> ((How do you do that?))
> 
> I’ve become a fan of Insane Clown Posse
> I am SO late to this party I’ve got no damn idea what’s going on


Settings>accessibility menu> colour filters on > greyscale.

i just cranked out a very nice flat colouring of two characters. Also the bose headphones I bought at the airport in austin have been amazing. Its like hearing the music for the first time.

(also I cant show the drawing here.)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> (also I cant show the drawing here.)


Why not?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Went to the mall with my friends and then ate a bunch of atomic wings at the local pub with them. Now I have the 'itis.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Why not?


Because it showspierced bat titty and a hand being shoved between legs. And I doubt saying "oh he dropped something and shes just stretching her back." Will magically make it fly.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Because it showspierced bat titty and a hand being shoved between legs. And I doubt saying "oh he dropped something and shes just stretching her back." Will magically make it fly.


Oh... ok then


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Because it showspierced bat titty and a hand being shoved between legs. And I doubt saying "oh he dropped something and shes just stretching her back." Will magically make it fly.


“pierced bat titty” will be my band name if I ever suddenly learn how to play an instrument and start a band


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 22, 2018)

I went shooting on a nice spring day.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Got two more interviews!  I’m glad to be getting some adults on our staff.  Especially with prom and graduation coming up, we really needed the help.


----------



## Lawkbutt (Apr 22, 2018)

I ate a chocolate bar. That felt pretty good.


----------



## Simo (Apr 22, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I went shooting on a nice spring day.



But foxes are always shooting, no matter what sort of day...oh...wait...never-mind..._that_ kind of shooting


----------



## Dongding (Apr 22, 2018)

Got my hair cut.

Just kidding! I got them _all_ cut.



Spoiler


----------



## haillin (Apr 23, 2018)

Went hiking with my two pups! I know I’m an Arctic wolf, but I’m glad winter is over this year...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Does anyone here enjoy having their hair stroked my someone else? Man it feels so good, it makes sleeping easy.

It's like sex but SFW


----------



## Dongding (Apr 23, 2018)

Cuddles n' scratchies. >:3 Da best.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

managed to get some progress on my ref sheet...UNTIL I ENCOUNTERED THIS PROBLEM


 
any thoughts?


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> managed to get some progress on my ref sheet...UNTIL I ENCOUNTERED THIS PROBLEM
> View attachment 30961
> any thoughts?




That's actually a good question...Never though about how that would work..

Looks better then under the ear IMO.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> That's actually a good question...Never though about how that would work..
> 
> Looks better then under the ear IMO.


reminds me of when I put plastic sunglasses on my cat...
Zootopia makes it look like it's snug and tight against the side of the head while a friend of mine suggested I put them IN the ears.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Does anyone here enjoy having their hair stroked my someone else? Man it feels so good, it makes sleeping easy.
> 
> It's like sex but SFW


That is the truest statement I have ever seen uttered by another living soul.

Honestly. If you give me a hug, I'll be happy. If you mess with my hair, I'll love you for life.

There's a reason my main shapeshifted form is a cat.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

I picked up my new MacBook Pro


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> reminds me of when I put plastic sunglasses on my cat...
> Zootopia makes it look like it's snug and tight against the side of the head while a friend of mine suggested I put them IN the ears.


always go for the rests on the nose style like my fursona.


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Apr 23, 2018)

I found a submission on FA that pertained to certain political issue, which shall not be named, that has been causing a lot of fear lately.  I left a comment on it that said “What you fear the most cannot actually happen.”

The poster agreed with me and said he felt better.  I felt very good having done what I did.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> managed to get some progress on my ref sheet...UNTIL I ENCOUNTERED THIS PROBLEM
> View attachment 30961
> any thoughts?


Up top like you have it! I like that a lot. Makes it feel more grounded in the inconvenient reality of life as an anthro cat.


----------



## avisa (Apr 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> always go for the rests on the nose style like my fursona.


you big nose
other post little nose
oh no


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

Fired up my crown victora LTD today after sitting for the entire winter. Had to charge up the battery but first crank and that mighty 5.0 windsor 302 I took from a 1994 f-150 fired up. Now I need to wait for the rest of the car to unfreeze from its icy tomb and everything will be golden!  Then I weld up the exhaust figure out why the VSS isn't putting out a signal and blame she'll be on the road again. :v I miss my comfy land yacht


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 25, 2018)

I Mostly worked again but what really made me happy was that I had a couple managers ask me “ what are we going to do without you for two weeks “ and that just made me smile. I mean you guys will live but. Good to know I’m appreciated for all the work I do. 

One manager even is taking extra time specifically to shadow me tomorrow because they know I do all kinds of little things nobody knows about to keep things running smooth. They know I have tons of little ticks and things I like making sure people do that nobody else keeps on top of.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

I got a B+ on my anatomy exam today.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 25, 2018)

Okay a few things. Drove my VW bug to work (awesome in the morning. Highway back in a car that has a top speed of 75 with the pedal shoved to the floor errr?)

My custom gameboy came in. And I found a custom 'midi' keyboard for it already set up for the... err? Cartridge. Person took my offer.

Oh and I bought an adoptable from a friend. That made her day. And I get a cool character. Win win for honestly money most people blow at a gas station with energy drinks or beef jerky. Well worth the price to me.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 26, 2018)

Technically this was yesterday.

At work we found an old military tow bar for planes.  Big clunky POS pretty much, but useable. 

According to the manager it was here way back when our Building used to be the Air National Guard facility  back in the day.  Like 1970s.

We tinkered with it. WD-40ed the crap out of it, took the tire off of it to replace it.  All the moving parts on it moved just as you’d expect something that hasn’t moved in 30+ years to move lol.

It was fun though.


----------



## Ciderfine (Apr 26, 2018)

Saw The cat returns, fasting, soba noodles and korean ribs chilling. Make like good


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 26, 2018)

After an absolutely miserable day, I ordered myself a pizza and I'm watching some Mr. Robot. It made things a bit better.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Technically this was yesterday.
> 
> At work we found an old military tow bar for planes.  Big clunky POS pretty much, but useable.
> 
> ...




at work there's hangers that shit goes to get thrown out but its all untouched i don't know its full story but we were told its not used and its all written off to be thrown out but as you know on gov/Army time that means "stick it somewhere for 30 years then for future generations to worry about"

well one day we had to get a scale to weigh packs and one of the high ranking NCOs told a few of us to get up at 1am and go checkout the hangers/warehouses to pilfer one

its a gold mine there's so much shit in there everyone had a field day i got an ACOG that had a slight crack on the lens an Elcan M145 that had a chunk of rubber out of it but some of the other guys were more ambitious than me

some one took the seat out of a Phantom's cockpit and turned it into a gaming chair some one took a black hawk blade to hang up in his bar at home and another took home one of those like 90s issued kits you know when you get your foot locker full of gear there was like 20 of them in there shit not even used anymore cam patterns 2-3 generations behind

similar story to yours used to be a reservist depo that was shut down a few years ago


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

Won a Gameboy cart with LSDJ on it. *sucess kid* if I win the next one I'm eyeballing then the chiptune gods have blessed me with 8bit bliss


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

I sat outside my job and got paid for it because they forgot to schedule a manager to open the doors. Thats fun. Right?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

i played with a wild fox just before that was pretty neat 

it was this fox that was like dying a while ago i picked it up and put it in the backyard and have it some mince meat and water so i'm guessing it just remembers me


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 27, 2018)

Going to Nashville today for the weekend.  My friend is doing his bachelors party in Nashville.

Lots of bar hopping and country music.  Woo! Lol.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

figured out i was single again this morning right before prom so i sold 2 tickets to my friends, made $100, and spent it on Chaco sandals. now i'm planning on making Hamburger Helper and watching A Series Of Unfortunate Events with the lights off.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 27, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> figured out i was single again this morning right before prom so i sold 2 tickets to my friends, made $100, and spent it on Chaco sandals. now i'm planning on making Hamburger Helper and watching A Series Of Unfortunate Events with the lights off.



I feel ya dude.  My girlfriend broke up with me on Easter.  We were together for 6 years though.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I feel ya dude.  My girlfriend broke up with me on Easter.  We were together for 6 years though.


oh my boyfriend and i were together for like 4 days lol he told me he wasn't sure he was gay so i was like ok ok i see lemme go sell everything of yours i have stored in my closet real quick thank


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> figured out i was single again this morning right before prom so i sold 2 tickets to my friends, made $100, and spent it on Chaco sandals. now i'm planning on making Hamburger Helper and watching A Series Of Unfortunate Events with the lights off.



you made some dosh though @AppleButt  will know what i'm talking about but if i go outbush i always take a carton of smokes then wait till everyone's run out then sell them for $5 a piece and i don't mean packet i mean per smoke 

i'm evil i know


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you made some dosh though @AppleButt  will know what i'm talking about but if i go outbush i always take a carton of smokes then wait till everyone's run out then sell them for $5 a piece and i don't mean packet i mean per smoke
> 
> i'm evil i know


now THAT'S how to make some money lol. you've given me ideas


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm dreaming about buying a new car and starting to figure out what I want in my life. :x simply put I'm realizing I need a clean slate and if that means selling off most of what I own before I go to texas so be it.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm dreaming about buying a new car and starting to figure out what I want in my life. :x simply put I'm realizing I need a clean slate and if that means selling off most of what I own before I go to texas so be it.


come to North Carolina  it's much better cough cough


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 27, 2018)

I picked up my rental suit for Prom. 

To my pleasant surprise, I thought it looked quite good on me. I'll be sure to put a picture into IRL photos tomorrow.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 28, 2018)

I’ll be looking forward to that.

I didn’t receive homework for My Chinese tuition, so yay me


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 28, 2018)

i had to referee 2 soccer games back to back this morning, now i look like a crab


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 28, 2018)

I did a very strange spot in a friend's youtube video, in a mock-audition scene wearing an otter kigurumi and playing experimental noise music.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 28, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I picked up my rental suit for Prom.
> 
> To my pleasant surprise, I thought it looked quite good on me. I'll be sure to put a picture into IRL photos tomorrow.


It's impossible to look bad in a suit. Well, almost...





To be fair, I suppose those are technically tuxedos.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 28, 2018)

Just went to Dave and Busters in Nashville and won a pair of Cat Ears headphones.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

I drank a lot. Felt good the couple of hours the ethanol lasted.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 28, 2018)

i bought Chacos and sat on the couch with hummus and A Series Of Unfortunate Events for 2 hours/


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I drank a lot. Felt good the couple of hours the ethanol lasted.



What I’m currently doing. Jager shots


----------



## MrFox (Apr 29, 2018)

I went to a pasta cooking class today. I ate so much pasta!


----------



## MrFox (Apr 29, 2018)

Kassanova said:


> I just made Fur Affinity account so I guess that's something?


Hey! Me too!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

So...
I watch this video by Game Theory:
YouTube - d G k k M d I w O c & a b _ c h a n n e l=TheGameTheorists
(The thumbnail is too scary for the little ones, remove the spaces to find the vid)
And when it reached 6min and 58 seconds... my compooper died.
It sent me jumping off my chair!
Watch it if you want, then simulate the feeling by letting someone manually shut down the computer at the exact moment to feel my terror.
Unless you're @Jaberwocky or @Astusthefox , your minds are too young to watch this.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 29, 2018)

I drank Shiner Bock and had prime rib.


----------



## AppleButt (May 31, 2018)

Gotta take a drug test today because I accidentally broke an airplane yesterday. 

That’s fun


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

Teh equipment damage incident lulz


----------



## Guifrog (May 31, 2018)

Drawing requests ♡


----------



## Rochat (May 31, 2018)

I picked up a 2nd job, so kinda looking forward to the extra income.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

For some reason I ended up eating the rest of the remaining ice cream.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 31, 2018)

i've been trying out other furry sites and spending hours uploading all my stuff, only to realize no one is active on them anymore ;-;


----------



## Simo (May 31, 2018)

Somebody pulled the fire alarm, so we got an hour off as they inspected the building. No fire, happily.


----------



## Rochat (May 31, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i've been trying out other furry sites and spending hours uploading all my stuff, only to realize no one is active on them anymore ;-;


Go shitpost on ferzu


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 31, 2018)

Rochat said:


> Go shitpost on ferzu


currently shitposing on furrific


----------



## Zamietka (May 31, 2018)

Even though I'm extremely shy I managed to have a chat with a group of strangers on a train today! In english, since they were from the UK. Honed my english skills a bit and it felt good to be able to chat to strangers just like that owo


----------



## Joni (Jun 1, 2018)

Don't ask me that. I wasted the whole day on the couch, and I don't know how.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 1, 2018)

I have done some office stuff, got a job for someone and i have finally got my sharp Shashka sabres and immiedately started to practice Cossack Sabre dance again. I have done it before with replicas but its only now that fun starts


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 1, 2018)

I got to pet someones fluffy doggy


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 1, 2018)

i got a new prescription for my eye and i wrote a song for pride month


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 2, 2018)

I felt excited for the day to come when I woke up this morning.

That hasn't happened in a while.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jun 2, 2018)

I applied for a job. We’ll see what happens.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 2, 2018)

I worked at my dad’s store. It was nice.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 2, 2018)

Rochat said:


> I picked up a 2nd job, so kinda looking forward to the extra income.


If I considered school as my first job, then me too!


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 2, 2018)

Had a dream. Dreaming is always exciting.

In this particular dream I was in a flat purple place with stars and round shaped springs spread throughout, and I was a ball. I'd bounce on the springs and feel like I was flying, as if someone was playing Pinball with me or something. In the background, an orchestrated remix of this track was playing.


----------



## Wolfstin (Jun 2, 2018)

Drink and went fishing.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 3, 2018)

Last night, found out I'd lost the taillight off my Apocalypse:  _(see image file)
_
So, ordered a new taillight, then went out in the dark on my Apocalypse to find it (fell off during my grocery run earlier that day)... but didn't, even with the use of a 1200 lumen headlight.  Did the same search earlier this morning, found it, but found it rendered into roadkill... so, yes, will need the new taillight!  Then, due to some minor issues that needed tending, took my Apocalypse off to my mechanic.  Only downer, with my work-week starting again tomorrow, won't be able to pick it up until Friday.  No more rides till then.  But then, my fave bakery is just down the street from my mechanic, so I picked up two "espresso" muffin-tops for breakfast.  Then installed a new faucet in my bathroom... happy with that, no more drip!  And no more loose hot-side handle to go with that drip.  Hot shower, lunch, a bit of internet, now working on the laundry.

So, very productive day.


----------



## SugarCrimes (Jun 4, 2018)

Well, not today, but yesterday I watchrd DeadPool 2 and talked to some friends I don't talk fir 5/6 years!
So that was nice!


----------



## Joni (Jun 4, 2018)

Yesterday I made a 50 Km bike tour.


----------



## Balskarr (Jun 4, 2018)

Does this count?


----------



## One-eyedCat (Jun 4, 2018)

I played overwatch all night killing it and now im working on no sleep. Thats fun right?


----------



## Simo (Jun 5, 2018)

Slept in a just a bit later than usual, while holding the purring cat next to me. He's 18 now, and healthy, but some days I think, geez, I have been lucky to have this cat so long, as he's very gentle and sweet, and good at getting mice...and so, I will take extra time, to pet him, and such, as I think, well, healthy as he is, things don't last forever. And so just held him, as the sunlight rose through the window, thinking.


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 5, 2018)

Baked myself some delicious creole chicken and made myself a chicken sandwich. If only we hadn't been out of jalepinos...
But it was amazing despite that.
And now I'm going to go on a nice, calming walk with my sister. Something I haven't done in ages because I was afraid of people seeing us together and misgendering me for it.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 5, 2018)

Registered for anthrocon. 

I wasn’t going to go this year, but I said fuck it I’m doing it.

(I’m going to try to meet more folks, but knowin me I’ll probably wuss out and stand in the shadows watching people have fun.  Which is cool too, lol)

It’s been 5 years since I’ve been, so I guess I’m ready to go back.


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 6, 2018)

My girlfriend made me a special brownie. First sweet I've had in months!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 7, 2018)

The high point of my day so far has been eating breakfast :v


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jun 7, 2018)

I finally got my voice to sound feminine, which was a MAJOR plus!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2018)

Yep, slept all day in my silky soft kigu . 

Life is good.


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 9, 2018)

Ate some curry gruel with chicken and black beans


----------



## One-eyedCat (Jun 9, 2018)

Im going to the ocala fur game night gathering. Havnt yet but will be fun.


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Registered for anthrocon.
> 
> I wasn’t going to go this year, but I said fuck it I’m doing it.
> 
> ...



Oh, that sounds fun, and glad to hear ya did. I heard they got rid of all shadows, so you'll just have to interact more, this time 

~

Fun things today: got a cherry Slurpee, at 7-11. To which I add some lemon juice, so it is less sweet...then, I put it in the freezer for maybe 30 mins, and stir it up, so it is more 'grainy' in consistency, and less 'airy'. I am very fussy about my 7-11 Slurpee process.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 9, 2018)

Just watched The Belmont Stakes.  

Was cool seeing another horse win a triple crown. 

Only the 13th horse to ever do that.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 9, 2018)

Finally bought a music plugin I've wanted for ages!

And ate gelatin. :9


----------



## Mach (Jun 9, 2018)

I caught up on sleep this morning and spent the day catching up with friends online. Does posting here count as fun?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 9, 2018)

I've been chilling all day, playing Dota 2 and drinking lots of Cola. No exercising today, as today's a chill day.


----------



## Simo (Jun 10, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Just watched The Belmont Stakes.
> 
> Was cool seeing another horse win a triple crown.
> 
> Only the 13th horse to ever do that.



Ah, I was just reading about this! We have The Preakness here in Baltimore, at The Pimlico where they also won; didn't go, but it is said to be very fun, and well...rowdy!

There is a sort of unofficial 'event' after the race, where various drunk people run along the roofs of a long row of porta-potty's, as people chuck full cans of beer at them, which, of course, one tries to avoid! Well, normally I would not find this all that funny, and yet, the image of it my mind reminds me of how people do other such crazy things: the running of the bulls, and so on, and did make me laugh a bit.

~

For fun today, I made a new games thread, about giving the furry above you a cutie mark, while on the theme of horses and ponies....I guess that counts!


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 12, 2018)

I just had the most amazing and spiritual journey in my life. 
A shattered the wall that I was being kept behind in the secular universe and can now see beyond it. 
I'm happier than I have been in ages. 
And I have found the strength to face a major change that is soon to come in my life through this same means. 
This is astounding! I'm in awe.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 12, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> I just had the most amazing and spiritual journey in my life.
> A shattered the wall that I was being kept behind in the secular universe and can now see beyond it.
> I'm happier than I have been in ages.
> And I have found the strength to face a major change that is soon to come in my life through this same means.
> This is astounding! I'm in awe.



Nice.  Congrats!  And have fun with it.  Nothing like having things come together so well.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 22, 2018)

I’m doing something fun today. 

A pilot asked me if I wanted to ride with him to Jacksonville, Texas.  Of course I said yes. 

Now just waiting for him to get back from Gulf Shores.  He’s waiting on the weather to move on a bit.  It’s been thunderstorming on and off today.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Thread name says it all.
> 
> Have you done anything fun today?
> Have you done anything that made you feel good?
> ...




I used my fursona to overcome being discouraged at a job many people would dislike doing.  The job has a bad reputation and is challenging.   When I do well at it it feels rewarding.

I basically decided that Wulf would chill out, enjoy himself, and have a little fun with it, knowing it would turn out well. 

And it changed my mood.

So that was my day.


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 23, 2018)

I finished five more pages of my living pokedex. I’m now down to just 17 pokemon. 

I also got invited to an art shop opening next month as the owner wants to talk to me about my crafts!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 23, 2018)

Played more Battlefield 1. Anti-tank grenades are kinda shitty at their job, but I have to destroy one more enemy vehicle with them for an assignment.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> A pilot asked me if I wanted to ride with him to Jacksonville, Texas.  Of course I said yes.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 29, 2018)

Had a late dinner on the coast this evening.












It was pleasant <:


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 30, 2018)

I went and got a massage today. It was really great because I felt happier afterwards. :3


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

I annoyed my sister so much that she punched my face. It didn’t hurt, but my mom saw it and thought it did for me. She then scolded my sister and I was the victor.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 30, 2018)

A schizophrenic colleague of my parents came and said he came from Dubai. He told me he'd arrange me tons of girls to have fun with and that he will transfer 1 billion bucks to my bank account. He also said that I should expose my paintings in Iceland. And he'd also say LOOK AT ME repeateadly as he noticed I tend to look to nowhere, because our eyes are the mirror of the soul; so I made my best effort to stare at his left and right eyes.

Did I laugh? A lot!


----------



## Simo (Jun 30, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I annoyed my sister so much that she punched my face. It didn’t hurt, but my mom saw it and thought it did for me. She then scolded my sister and I was the victor.



Sisters are masters of being annoying but somehow you managed to out annoy her. An amaing feat even without your ultimate victory!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 30, 2018)

I got my dogs some new toys yesterday and spent all morning playing fetch with the two of them.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 30, 2018)

I slept for 10 1/2 hours and had dreams about idiot drivers crashing into things, otherwise I haven't _done _anything yet.


----------



## Simo (Jun 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I got my dogs some new toys yesterday and spent all morning playing fetch with the two of them.



You or the dogs? I can see ya being pretty good at fetch


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> You or the dogs? I can see ya being pretty good at fetch


My dogs were the ones fetching silly. Though that sounds like fun too


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 30, 2018)

Had a good swim in a local reservoir this morning, on a warm sunny day.  The only other swimmers were serious looking sorts in triathlon garb, and then there was me in a cheap Aldi wetsuit doing a leisurely breast stroke! 
Also saw a little lizard on the path on my way back - we have them here but you only see them active in hot weather.


----------



## Simo (Jun 30, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Also saw a little lizard on the path on my way back - we have them here but you only see them active in hot weather.



Did he scowl at you? : v


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Did he scowl at you? : v



Did he try to sell you car insurance?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2018)

Well, I've been a total lazy bum and burned through two Long Beach Ice Tea and eaten a lot of candy, so I will be reeling it in a lot these next couple of days. xD


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Did he scowl at you? : v



Nope, he didn't even talk about how no-one understood him and how much he hated everyone there (before inexplicably staying around).  This one was a good lizard!


----------



## Simo (Jun 30, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Nope, he didn't even talk about how no-one understood him and how much he hated everyone there (before inexplicably staying around).  This one was a good lizard!



Ah, well that's cheery!

Well, for fun, I have announced that July is indeed Bear Spanking Month.

Show that you care---Spank a Bear!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, well that's cheery!
> 
> Well, for fun, I have announced that July is indeed Bear Spanking Month.
> 
> Show that you care---Spank a Bear!



Spanking *bears*?

...

Do you have a date in mind when the funeral will be?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 30, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I annoyed my sister so much that she punched my face. It didn’t hurt, but my mom saw it and thought it did for me. She then scolded my sister and I was the victor.




<Chuckle>


----------



## tivoFox (Jun 30, 2018)

I spent last week in Idaho camping. the experience was awesome apart from a killer sunburn on my legs :<


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 30, 2018)

I broke 400k bp on Dragon Ball fighterz  now I'm at work. T.T


----------



## Kumali (Jun 30, 2018)

I was one of the 50,000 or so marchers at the Families Belong Together protest in Washington DC today.

https://heavy.com/news/2018/06/families-belong-together-crowd-size-photos/


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 1, 2018)

Ehh today i do nothing at all. after 5day shift this is the only day i have off as tommorow i start 6 day shift


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 2, 2018)

made some progress on this.


----------



## Luxibutt (Jul 3, 2018)

Go away heat wave. >:v


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 4, 2018)

I ate an entire box of chocolate, vanilla and strawberry ice cream by myself. FeelsGoodMan


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm on my fourth cup of coffee, so yeah, I'm relatively happy.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 4, 2018)

I cooked up some home made fried chicken with my family. We sat down together and enjoyed every bite.


----------



## Simo (Jul 4, 2018)

I put out some bird seed and watched the birds eat while noting some insisted  on being boss bird even of the same type.

Birds are more aggressive than I recall but curious to watch.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 4, 2018)

Began working on this guy.. applied for a job and I converted a 40 inch tv into a computer monitor for tomorrow when my computer comes in. :v


----------



## Simo (Jul 5, 2018)

I made a few people, laugh I think; that always feels nice, and tried to lighten the mood here, some.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 5, 2018)

I went for a walk in the scorching sun and did some biceps curls once I got back home. That feels pretty good to me.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 5, 2018)

Went out for an evening drive. The sunset was very pretty today:


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 6, 2018)

Love a good sunset.......


----------



## Joni (Jul 6, 2018)

Yesterday I casted a blueberry in resin. Now it's cured and I have a blueberry in resin.


 
Don't ask why


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 6, 2018)

Well, you could tell us how long the blueberry stays fresh.......


----------



## Joni (Jul 6, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, you could tell us how long the blueberry stays fresh.......


I think I make update posts in last post wins


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 6, 2018)

Joni said:


> I think I make update posts in last post wins



That's the spirit!


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2018)

Got a sandwich from Eddie's, a small, local deli/store, and it was delicious. And a side of banana pudding, the type with vanilla wafers in it. Very pleasant!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2018)

I commented on something I saw on Reddit that made me laugh for a few seconds, and that was about it.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 7, 2018)

I planted my potted garden on the fourth and three of the four things I planted from seeds are already emerging!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 7, 2018)

I ate at Five Guys for the first time today... made me feel full.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 8, 2018)

Not today but last night.  I’ve been a anthrocon this weekend and I went to a panel called “Overcoming shyness and anxiety”

It was supposed to be an hour panel, but it turned into 7 hours, lol.  Seven people were left and we just talked, shared memes, and ordered pizza.  It was a great time.  Now I hate that I can’t partake in the last day of the con.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

I got out of bed, so that's a plus. The minus is knowing I have to go work soon.


----------



## Joni (Jul 8, 2018)

I used the rest of the resin to isolate my tesla coil. Tomorrow I'll try out if it's working. But i forgot that the reaction is exothermic.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 8, 2018)

Joni said:


> View attachment 35253
> I used the rest of the resin to isolate my tesla coil. Tomorrow I'll try out if it's working. *But i forgot that the reaction is exothermic.*



It is, indeed.  Fun fun fun... especially when it involves expanding foam.  Been there, done that professionally.  Heh.  Just remember not to touch it till it's done.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 8, 2018)

I used a flashlight to play with the fireflies last night. They thought I was their leader and followed me around. I was a celebrity that afternoon.


----------



## Joni (Jul 8, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> It is, indeed.  Fun fun fun... especially when it involves expanding foam.  Been there, done that professionally.  Heh.  Just remember not to touch it till it's done.


Yes, foam is really nasty. I used it in this spray bottles, that was a mess, but we also made this in chemistry.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm making my friend play Star Fox Adventures.


----------



## Joni (Jul 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I used a flashlight to play with the fireflies last night. They thought I was their leader and followed me around. I was a celebrity that afternoon.


No pictures? Sounds like fun.


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Not today but last night.  I’ve been a anthrocon this weekend and I went to a panel called “Overcoming shyness and anxiety”
> 
> It was supposed to be an hour panel, but it turned into 7 hours, lol.  Seven people were left and we just talked, shared memes, and ordered pizza.  It was a great time.  Now I hate that I can’t partake in the last day of the con.



Wow, that's a long panel, and it's great to hear you got to meet and talk to some people.

I've often found various panels among the best places to strike up conversations at a con, a lot cozier, and especially if it's a series of panels on, say fursuit making, or such, you keep seeing the same people, and it tends to be a more social atmosphere, after a while.

~

Hmmm...I have yet to do anything really fun today...it's a Monday, and that means a long, draggy day and running on a lack of sleep. I'll have to come up with something...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 9, 2018)

battery pack for my camera came in so I can run it off of the mains. This is great as this was the weakest link of my recording set up now it can't possibly die during my recording. HorraY!


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 9, 2018)

Well I wouldn’t consider it “fun” persay but I went to see Mr. Roger’s grave yesterday.  It was surreal to me.  He meant a lot to me as a kid, and he’s the only celebrity I cried for when he died.  It was heartwarming to see the impact he made on others when I noticed all the pennies at his grave, along with a children’s book, flowers, and a Daniel Striped Tiger doll, all left by complete strangers.  And then I went to see the documentary about him currently in theaters.   Almost made me cry.


Currently, I have a few connections on the way home today. 

One in St. Louis and one in Nashville.  Originally I had a nonstop flight but since I changed it to the next day the cheapes option was to have a couple stops.

But it’s okay because I love chilling in airports, and I’m in St.Louis now currently and I’ve never been to this airport.  So yay to new experience.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 9, 2018)

A friend of mine gave me a nice pair of shades to wear.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 10, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Well I wouldn’t consider it “fun” persay but I went to see Mr. Roger’s grave yesterday.  It was surreal to me.  He meant a lot to me as a kid, and *he’s the only celebrity I cried for when he died.*



This is mine:


----------



## Simo (Jul 10, 2018)

No. Nothing comes to mind.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 10, 2018)

Finished these. OwO


----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 11, 2018)

Today I started drawing one of my favorite Youtube people (Pan-Pizza) and cooked something my mom used to make me when I used to live at home.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 11, 2018)

well... i have to stay home as i need to go to doc as recent heatwaves caused few people around me to suffer from hear attack. I already had one and i don't need second one. other than this... i bough me sum new Painkiller: Hell and damnation


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 11, 2018)

I had a nice cup of espresso. In my books, that is something that makes me feel good.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

I spent my night in a hospital, where i get "drugged" to the point, that i was able to see sounds... Does this count as fun?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 12, 2018)

I finished a drawing then I started another one. However I decided to challenge myself and draw a non anthro. Not exactly sure how much a vampire Madame can be considered human, but it was enough to cause me to pause and scratch my head.

Yes.. you heard this right. I started drawing furries before people.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 12, 2018)

I got high and watched Spongebob with my puppy all day. Also got Chipotle delivered. Today was a good day.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 14, 2018)

My best friend had a colonoscopy today.  Took him and his wife to the hospital, since they have no car of their own.  And yet, despite this being Friday the 13th?  Soon as my best friend got in the car, he checked his phone, and found a message from Vintage Oaks, a senior apartment complex.  Some time ago, I helped them get on the waiting list.  They presently live in a very ratty, tiny apartment... next-door to a drug dealer.  Today of all days, they now have a new place to live, by mid to late August.  Gated.  Nurse on call.  Clean.  Quiet.  No drug dealer neighbors.  I made sure they had the money they needed so, come Monday, they'll be able to pay all the fees, set all the paperwork in order, and be done.

Long time coming.......


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 14, 2018)

Slept most of the day as I didn't get any sleep last night due to a huge amount of reasons then played Bioshock 2 to the point where I was tired enough I kept getting jump scared by the game


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 14, 2018)

Not really, my day has been quite...rough.


----------



## Hopei (Jul 14, 2018)

I was looking for a new dog at the shelter today for my oma. Didn't find one that'd suit her but I spent some time patting the animals, even put a cat on hold. Needa still think through things, budget for upkeep and get immediate supplies for him, but if all goes well I'll be adopting him c:.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 14, 2018)

I wrote a line of code in c# and it worked.


----------



## Faunic (Jul 14, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I wrote a line of code in c# and it worked.


 Don't let Nexus find out or he'll be looking towards you for more tasty treats :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 14, 2018)

I slept for nearly 10 hours. 

Also went to the grocery store to get some fresh bread, cucumber, ham, cheese and tomatoes. 

*BREAAAAKFASSSTTT!! <3*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

I woke up. That's fun.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not really, my day has been quite...rough.


I hope its all good Mr Fox.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 14, 2018)

I get to work today, helping other people relax. 

Maybe one day I'll remember what it's like to be able to just have fun. Adulting sucks.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I get to work today, helping other people relax.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll remember what it's like to be able to just have fun. Adulting sucks.


We had fun at the Pirate thingy last week! It's not all sucky!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I hope its all good Mr Fox.


So do I, no one should have to go through this.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> So do I, no one should have to go through this.


You gonna tell us what’s wrong or just continue to be vague? You’re killin’ us!


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 14, 2018)

I’ve been having a blast with this person that commissioned a couple things from me. We’re making such a fun character. 

I also learned that as of this moment, I have earned enough from just doing commissions this week to pay three of my bills! That seems like a lot but the last two are really expensive...but I got them down as low as I possibly could. Anyway that means I am making more on my own than at my awful job that was making me borderline suicidal. And that feels great. 

It also feels great I’m helping people make their fursonas realities and helping people!!

I had that babble on another thread earlier today.

I also set up a shop proper but it's waiting mod approval now.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 14, 2018)

Murphy said:


> You gonna tell us what’s wrong or just continue to be vague? You’re killin’ us!


I usually assume most don't care thus the reason for being vague. It was just some family related drama that makes me die a little everytime it happens, no biggie.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I usually assume most don't care thus the reason for being vague. It was just some family related drama that makes me die a little everytime it happens, no biggie.


Some of us DO care, Mr Fox. And some of us hate hearing of a fellow Furry going through rough times. I care Mr Fox.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

I am having a family get together at my house today, to welcome my sister home from Deleware. She's been gone a year and a half. It should be fun, but family drama can sometimes cause trouble. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 14, 2018)

I got a tune up for my car earlier this morning. Now it runs smooth as butter.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Some of us DO care, Mr Fox. And some of us hate hearing of a fellow Furry going through rough times. I care Mr Fox.


Thank you.


----------



## Julen (Jul 15, 2018)

lost faith in humanity for the 24th billion time 



cool and good


----------



## Simo (Jul 16, 2018)

Had a can of Vernor's Ginger Ale, a soda that started out in Detroit Michigan, and it was very comforting, and reminded me of 'home'...tasty and nostalgic.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 16, 2018)

Not done yet, but going to do. That nasty pile of old newspapers had it coming for some time now. I need to just check what I actually wanted to keep from it.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 16, 2018)

I did dis. I need to do it with more tomorow. OxO


----------



## PercyD (Jul 16, 2018)

I drew this. c:

www.furaffinity.net/view/28013838/


----------



## Nihles (Jul 16, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I slept in today, past noon local time; and it felt awesome.


I slept in through my alarm and slept in as well. Still felt awesome even though I was an hour late to work!


Skychickens said:


> I’ve been having a blast with this person that commissioned a couple things from me. We’re making such a fun character.


What a coincidence. I have been having a blast working with a talented helpful and professional artist making my fursona, even when I act a little weird on account of being new.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2018)

There was just enough milk left in the fridge this morning for my bowl of cereal. I was so happy because of that.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 16, 2018)

I got stung on the knuckle by a yellow jacket, if you call that fun.

The sting made my whole hand throb in pain.  I actually almost teared up a bit of hurt so bad.  I’ve been stung by wasps, yellow jackets, hornets, and etc before.  I have no idea why this one felt 10x worse than all the other times.


----------



## Simo (Jul 16, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I got stung on the knuckle by a yellow jacket, if you call that fun.
> 
> The sting made my whole hand throb in pain.  I actually almost teared up a bit of hurt so bad.  I’ve been stung by wasps, yellow jackets, hornets, and etc before.  I have no idea why this one felt 10x worse than all the other times.



OW! Oddly, skunks eat yellowjackets, wasps, hornets and certain bees. I wish I could have been there, to help : ) Hope ya feel better.

Today, after a long walk with my housemate trying to get some stuff of his settled at the MVA on a muggy 95f day, I never felt so good as to be back home, by the window AC. Long day.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Had a can of Vernor's Ginger Ale, a soda that started out in Detroit Michigan, and it was very comforting, and reminded me of 'home'...tasty and nostalgic.


I think I'm the only man in Michigan that can't drink vernors ._.


----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> I think I'm the only man in Michigan that can't drink vernors ._.



*le gasp*

Other Michigan things I miss:

-Win Schuller's Bar Cheese. Can't get it here!
-Koegel's Hot Dogs
-Hunting in the woods for Morel mushrooms, in the spring
-A nice pasty, as I grew up near the UP (outside of Traverse City)

...and more I am no doubt forgetting!


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> *le gasp*
> 
> Other Michigan things I miss:
> 
> ...


Still got plenty of deers here. I don't think I'll ever run out of venison!


----------



## One-eyedCat (Jul 18, 2018)

I went on a date with a really nice guy. Twas alot of fun.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> *le gasp*
> 
> Other Michigan things I miss:
> 
> ...


Oh god for my wedding I had my family bring down as much Vernor's as they could. I have four cases right now I keep for emergencies. And god do I miss hunting for morels... (I grew up in Indiana)


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyway. I managed to get a few articles today and I got another comm. It was a small icon com but that still is nice. Every little bit helps~! 

I also posted on a couple different sites and all so here's hoping I start getting more customers.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 18, 2018)

I found a new RP partner that I have fallen in love with.


----------



## Nihles (Jul 19, 2018)

I hope this thread continues to be a thing! It makes me feel good to browse through and see all the furs talk about their highlights ^_^

Today I got out of work early and got to play vidya with some buddies out of high school.  No work tomorrow on account of taking the day off to see Beartooth among others at a festival!


----------



## Nihles (Jul 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am having a family get together at my house today, to welcome my sister home from Deleware. She's been gone a year and a half. It should be fun, but family drama can sometimes cause trouble. Hope it goes well.


Hope it went well!  Family can be both a great source of comfort but can also be great stress!


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 19, 2018)

Watched all of season 1 of Rick and Morty. First time i've ever watched it and it's hilarious


----------



## Whimsycal (Jul 19, 2018)

Managed to play a few good rounds of Mario Kart with my friends. Score was tight but pulled that #1 spot


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 19, 2018)

This morning I cycled up to the reservoir near me to have a swim.  When I was out in the middle of the water, an 8" trout leapt out of the water right in front of me, which was sort of cool.  Unfortunately I'm only an otter on the internet, so was unable to grab it and call it lunch...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 19, 2018)

Nihles said:


> Hope it went well!  Family can be both a great source of comfort but can also be great stress!


It went as well as could be expected! 

Just put a new alternator in my mini van. Pain in the ass!!


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 20, 2018)

Got a surprise day off of work today.  Will have to think of something fun to do.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 20, 2018)

Just finished the last workday in this exact moment, before my 2 week vacation. I'm out to do nothing for 14 days! \o/. Yay for me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 20, 2018)

I woke up with back pain. Gotta go fix a water leak. My kids are having a movie night with their DND friends. They are gonna watch Monty Python And The Holy Grail and The Life Of Brian, while me and Bhutrflai are gonna go see our friend bartender at her new job. We always have fun at cool drinking holes.☺


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 20, 2018)

I have an unexpected day off, so...it's grocery shopping & making the kiddos clean the house before their friends get here.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 20, 2018)

My crab molted! I haven’t been feeling well but when I saw that I got so happy.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 20, 2018)

I think our ACs getting fixed :u


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 20, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I think our ACs getting fixed :u


Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 20, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Fingers crossed for you!!


Yeah, it seems to be working now.
I had no idea what to expect, everyone else was talking about how it might not get fixed until Monday 
It's good to have cool, liveable air again.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 21, 2018)

I ate a whole bunch of watermelon today and then went shopping and that feels good.


----------



## Nihles (Jul 21, 2018)

Going to clean up and dig a fire pit in the back yard...the new house my spouse and I bought is finally starting to feel like a home.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

I got a lot of progress done on a piece I was procrastinating. It was because I got a new watch from someone I really admire. <3

I've been picking away at it for the longest time but I got a massive chunk of it done to the point where I might finish it tonight, outright.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 21, 2018)

Been on the beach for like 2 hours! was alot of fun and rly relaxing :3


----------



## stimpy (Jul 21, 2018)

I picket a trifecta which returned $70AUD, from $6 i into $70 i aint complaining


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

Watched Monty Pythons the Meaning of Life.
I almost shat 'em at the part with 
Mr Creosote


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

Me and Bhutrflai went to a new bar! Our favorite waitress from the Vortex now works at this new place. It had great food and great ambiance. New watering hole!! We had a great time!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and Bhutrflai went to a new bar! Our favorite waitress from the Vortex now works at this new place. It had great food and great ambiance. New watering hole!! We had a great time!


But that isn't today, my Love. Could be, but it's not.

 Today is NAP DAY!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> But that isn't today, my Love. Today is NAP DAY!!


YAS!!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> But that isn't today, my Love. Could be, but it's not.
> 
> Today is NAP DAY!!


YOU KEPT ME UP ALL NIGHT!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 23, 2018)

I'll try to be home by 1230ish, if you can hold out that long...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I'll try to be home by 1230ish, if you can hold out that long...


Im there Babe waiting for you!!


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

...................


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 23, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> ...................



Turn around... walk slowly away.......


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 26, 2018)

Swam out in the ocean until I couldn’t touch the bottom anymore, and snorkeled. 

It was fun.  Didn’t see much other than a Red Drum fish that was about 2 feet long or so.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 26, 2018)

Went to the skatepark this morning when it was nice and cold. Good exercise.


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 26, 2018)

It was my grandmother's birthday today, so I spent most of my day visiting her. Made her, her favorite cake from scratch (Lazy Daisy cake for those with sweet toothes lol), cleaned her house, then weeded her flower bed since she hasn't been able to for awhile. She rewarded me with a container of her delicious pot roast stew I haven't had in years! All in all, it was a really great day.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 26, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> It was my grandmother's birthday today, so I spent most of my day visiting her. Made her, her favorite cake from scratch (Lazy Daisy cake for those with sweet toothes lol), cleaned her house, then weeded her flower bed since she hasn't been able to for awhile. She rewarded me with a container of her delicious pot roast stew I haven't had in years! All in all, it was a really great day.


What a precious day! For you both, I'm sure!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 26, 2018)

I worked the 1st of my last 3 days of being  in a chiro office. I'm only there 1 day each week, so it'll take 3 more wks, but it's a big turning point in my career.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 26, 2018)

I shot off 33 rounds of 9mm into a steel target.. and I finished a drawing today.

Can't share it because its BDSM.. literally can't say inspired as there's a muzzle involved.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 27, 2018)

I finished a picture for myself that I think came out excellently. Of course there's a few things poor about it but overall I really am proud of how it came out. I just love the magic~!


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 27, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I finished a picture for myself that I think came out excellently. Of course there's a few things poor about it but overall I really am proud of how it came out. I just love the magic~!



Ooh, great job!!

As for me, not as yet, but i will be going to drawing club at uni in a couple of hours.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 27, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Ooh, great job!!
> 
> As for me, not as yet, but i will be going to drawing club at uni in a couple of hours.


Thank you~! 

I hope you find something fun soon!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 27, 2018)

Oh, forgot to mention:  After waiting nearly four months (since April 6th), a few days ago, Taylor's finally shipped my gun.  I have this:






... heading for a gunshop near Goon's Gun Works, to be "Goonerized".  The full competition monty.  Took so long for Taylor's to ship due to delays in getting their Black Rock finish done.  Something like this has been on my bucket list for many years.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 20, 2018)

So I am very interested in getting into needlepoint. (Embroidery) and my favorite has always been hardanger. Everyone always told me no too hard no don’t. 

My mother in law just loaded me up with all kinds of books to borrow and supplies to practice with...because she’s a professional needleworker. She even did point lace veils for my wife and I and she teaches seminars all over the country. I have gotten thousands of dollars worth of stuff and tips just because I am liked and married her daughter. She even said she’d send me new charts and let me test them! Very excited.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 20, 2018)

I bought Lemmy's biography


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 20, 2018)

Still wiping the tears a bit


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 20, 2018)

My college invited a professional magician to perform for us and I got one of the best seats to see the whole thing.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Aug 20, 2018)

No. I never have fun.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 20, 2018)

I went to the dollar store with my brother and bought cheap horrible emoji plushies. I mean it was fun but probably not productive


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 20, 2018)

*Done anything fun today?*

it's 5AM on a Tuesday. what do you think?


----------

